# I Nirvana si riuniscono: è ufficiale



## fabri47 (17 Ottobre 2018)

I *Nirvana*, la storica rock band degli anni 90' capitanata dal compianto Kurt Cobain, faranno una *reunion*. Nonostante l'assenza del vocalist il quale è stato il vero simbolo del gruppo, i membri *Dave Grohl* e *Krist Novoselic* (batterista e bassista della band) nella rivista americana "Kerrang!", hanno annunciato che i Nirvana ritorneranno sulle scene musicali.

Una notizia, che ha lasciato dei pareri contrastanti da parte dei fan, i quali sui social hanno espresso felicità e la speranza di vederli in un tour, mentre altri hanno accusato i membri della band di utilizzare il nome "Nirvana", nonostante l'assenza di Kurt Cobain, per il solo scopo di fare soldi.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Ottobre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> I *Nirvana*, la storica rock band degli anni 90' capitanata dal compianto Kurt Cobain, faranno una *reunion*. Nonostante l'assenza del vocalist il quale è stato il vero simbolo del gruppo, i membri *Dave Grohl* e *Krist Novoselic* (batterista e bassista della band) nella rivista americana "Kerrang!", hanno annunciato che i Nirvana ritorneranno sulle scene musicali.
> 
> Una notizia, che ha lasciato dei pareri contrastanti da parte dei fan, i quali sui social hanno espresso felicità e la speranza di vederli in un tour, mentre altri hanno accusato i membri della band di utilizzare il nome "Nirvana", nonostante l'assenza di Kurt Cobain, per il solo scopo di fare soldi.


Siamo alla follia. Pensavo che con la """reunion""" farsa dei Queen si fosse superato ogni limite.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Ottobre 2018)

up


----------



## sunburn (17 Ottobre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Siamo alla follia. Pensavo che con la """reunion""" farsa dei Queen si fosse superato ogni limite.



Avranno bisogno di soldi...


----------



## Black (17 Ottobre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> I *Nirvana*, la storica rock band degli anni 90' capitanata dal compianto Kurt Cobain, faranno una *reunion*. Nonostante l'assenza del vocalist il quale è stato il vero simbolo del gruppo, i membri *Dave Grohl* e *Krist Novoselic* (batterista e bassista della band) nella rivista americana "Kerrang!", hanno annunciato che i Nirvana ritorneranno sulle scene musicali.
> 
> Una notizia, che ha lasciato dei pareri contrastanti da parte dei fan, i quali sui social hanno espresso felicità e la speranza di vederli in un tour, mentre altri hanno accusato i membri della band di utilizzare il nome "Nirvana" nonostante l'assenza di Kurt Cobain.



dopo 24 anni?? assurdo!! potrei pensare che sia per questioni economiche, ma Grohl il suo successo l'ha fatto con i Foo Fighters. 
Boh, non capisco proprio. Poi voglio vedere chi mettono al posto di Kurt... sarà comunque una scelta infelice. 
Lasciate stare che è meglio. Formate un'altra band, i Nirvana se ne sono andati.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Ottobre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Avranno bisogno di soldi...


Che si tratti di soldi non si può negare, anche se Dave Grohl con i Foo Fighters non mi pare stia facendo male, ma penso che ci debba essere anche un pò di dignità in certi casi. E' vero, ci sono stati gruppi che, nonostante la morte del vocalist si sono riunite, come gli Alice in Chains, ma i Nirvana erano Kurt Cobain, lui era il 99% per non dire il 100%, una reunion sarebbe solamente uno sputo in faccia verso il passato glorioso della band. 

Un esempio di dignità è Robert Plant che ha sempre rifiutato di riunire i Led Zeppelin, nonostante le molteplici richieste di Jimmy Page ed una reunion di questi ultimi avrebbe molto più senso dei Nirvana.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Ottobre 2018)

Black ha scritto:


> dopo 24 anni?? assurdo!! potrei pensare che sia per questioni economiche, ma Grohl il suo successo l'ha fatto con i Foo Fighters.
> Boh, non capisco proprio. *Poi voglio vedere chi mettono al posto di Kurt... sarà comunque una scelta infelice*.
> Lasciate stare che è meglio. Formate un'altra band, i Nirvana se ne sono andati.


Mi auguro che i pezzi li canti Grohl almeno, perchè altrimenti saremmo proprio allo schifo totale.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Ottobre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Avranno bisogno di soldi...



Non penso proprio visto che Dave è tra i produttori mondiali con più successo. E visto le royalty probabilmente stanno bene loro e le prossime 15 generazioni


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Ottobre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Che si tratti di soldi non si può negare, anche se Dave Grohl con i Foo Fighters non mi pare stia facendo male, ma penso che ci debba essere anche un pò di dignità in certi casi. E' vero, ci sono stati gruppi che, nonostante la morte del vocalist si sono riunite, come gli Alice in Chains, ma i Nirvana erano Kurt Cobain, lui era il 99% per non dire il 100%, una reunion sarebbe solamente uno sputo in faccia verso il passato glorioso della band.
> 
> Un esempio di dignità è Robert Plant che ha sempre rifiutato di riunire i Led Zeppelin, nonostante le molteplici richieste di Jimmy Page ed una reunion di questi ultimi avrebbe molto più senso dei Nirvana.



O2 Arena qualche anno fa, io c'ero. 

Comunque questa tua conoscenza musicale mi ha stupito, non me l'aspettavo


----------



## MasterGorgo (17 Ottobre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> I *Nirvana*, la storica rock band degli anni 90' capitanata dal compianto Kurt Cobain, faranno una *reunion*. Nonostante l'assenza del vocalist il quale è stato il vero simbolo del gruppo, i membri *Dave Grohl* e *Krist Novoselic* (batterista e bassista della band) nella rivista americana "Kerrang!", hanno annunciato che i Nirvana ritorneranno sulle scene musicali.
> 
> Una notizia, che ha lasciato dei pareri contrastanti da parte dei fan, i quali sui social hanno espresso felicità e la speranza di vederli in un tour, mentre altri hanno accusato i membri della band di utilizzare il nome "Nirvana", nonostante l'assenza di Kurt Cobain, per il solo scopo di fare soldi.



I nirvana sono finiti nel 94' chiudendo 25 spettacolari anni di sex,drugs e RnR.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Ottobre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> I *Nirvana*, la storica rock band degli anni 90' capitanata dal compianto Kurt Cobain, faranno una *reunion*. Nonostante l'assenza del vocalist il quale è stato il vero simbolo del gruppo, i membri *Dave Grohl* e *Krist Novoselic* (batterista e bassista della band) nella rivista americana "Kerrang!", hanno annunciato che i Nirvana ritorneranno sulle scene musicali.
> 
> Una notizia, che ha lasciato dei pareri contrastanti da parte dei fan, i quali sui social hanno espresso felicità e la speranza di vederli in un tour, mentre altri hanno accusato i membri della band di utilizzare il nome "Nirvana", nonostante l'assenza di Kurt Cobain, per il solo scopo di fare soldi.



Già erano pessimi con Cobain che era il 90% del gruppo..senza di lui definirla una presa in giro è poco..Non gli è bastato rovinare la musica 30 anni fa?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (17 Ottobre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> I *Nirvana*, la storica rock band degli anni 90' capitanata dal compianto Kurt Cobain, faranno una *reunion*. Nonostante l'assenza del vocalist il quale è stato il vero simbolo del gruppo, i membri *Dave Grohl* e *Krist Novoselic* (batterista e bassista della band) nella rivista americana "Kerrang!", hanno annunciato che i Nirvana ritorneranno sulle scene musicali.
> 
> Una notizia, che ha lasciato dei pareri contrastanti da parte dei fan, i quali sui social hanno espresso felicità e la speranza di vederli in un tour, mentre altri hanno accusato i membri della band di utilizzare il nome "Nirvana", nonostante l'assenza di Kurt Cobain, per il solo scopo di fare soldi.



Grohl e Novoselic sono dei tipici radical chic sinistrati, senza scrupoli e senza vergogna per ottenere fama e denaro.


----------



## __king george__ (17 Ottobre 2018)

parliamoci chiaro,,,,chiunque prenderà il posto di Cobain,fosse anche Dio in persona,sarà una cosa totalmente impresentabile...non esiste fare i Nirvana con uno sostituto di Kurt…

unica possibilità è che canti Dave e alla batteria vada qualcun altro...allora un senso FORSE c'è….io comunque lascere i nirvana nel….nirvana appunto...


----------



## hakaishin (17 Ottobre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Già erano pessimi con Cobain che era il 90% del gruppo..senza di lui definirla una presa in giro è poco..Non gli è bastato rovinare la musica 30 anni fa?



Mah
Veramente sono stati grandissimi e hanno fatto grande musica.


----------



## Lambro (17 Ottobre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Già erano pessimi con Cobain che era il 90% del gruppo..senza di lui definirla una presa in giro è poco..Non gli è bastato rovinare la musica 30 anni fa?



Le lotte di ideologia dove presunti superintenditori (de che poi, la musica è musica e finchè non parliamo di vera spazzatura, facilmente indentificabile, tutto il resto ha un suo perchè, sempre) si sentono di poter sparare sentenze cosmiche su chi ha rovinato, distrutto, svenduto certa musica, in nome del denaro (che poi ovviamente chi parla non lo farebbe maiiiiii vero ehhh i soldi fanno proprio schifo a tutti lo sappiamo) o del finto falso indie, underground, chic, radical chic, insomma io di questa smania di sentenziare quando si parla di musica sono veramente stanco.
Ma non lo siete tutti un pò? 
Cosa avrebbero rovinato i Nirvana? 
Negli anni 90 sono nati gruppi proprio marci per la musica, come i Pearl Jam, gli Alice in Chains, i Soundargen, i RedHot etc etc, proprio robaccia roba pietosa lol.
La musica è l'argomento meno trattabile e discutibile del mondo, essendo ESTREMAMENTE soggettivo come gradimento (un po' come se discutessimo sui forum se son piu' buone le pere o le mele, sai che discussione...) eppure scatena fior fior di discussioni ovunque, social youtube twitter , a dimostrazione che l'uomo ha sempre questa insaziabile esigenza di mettere il proprio gusto davanti a quello di un altro, chissà perchè...
Capisco finchè si è ragazzi , perchè a quell'età si cerca sempre un senso di appartenenza con qualcuno con qualcosa, a volte molto infantile e sempliciotto ma facente parte di un percorso di crescita.
Ma crescendo poi si dovrebbe capire una cosa, che il gusto personale è e rimane sempre insindacabile.
Basta sentire l'unplugged in new york per comprendere l'anima meravigliosa di cobain novolsenic e grohl, cosa ci avrebbe regalato cobain ancora...che enorme peccato.


----------



## odasensei (17 Ottobre 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Grohl e Novoselic sono dei tipici radical chic sinistrati, senza scrupoli e senza vergogna per ottenere fama e denaro.


Sicuramente, infatti Grohl s'è rifatto la gavetta con i Foo Fighters e Novoselic ha sempre suonato in gruppi di secondo o terzo piano 


__king george__ ha scritto:


> parliamoci chiaro,,,,chiunque prenderà il posto di Cobain,fosse anche Dio in persona,sarà una cosa totalmente impresentabile...non esiste fare i Nirvana con uno sostituto di Kurt…
> 
> unica possibilità è che canti Dave e alla batteria vada qualcun altro...allora un senso FORSE c'è….io comunque lascere i nirvana nel….nirvana appunto...


In realtà hanno già fatto una mezza esibizione e Cobain è stato sostituito da gente amica del gruppo o di Grohl, che fortunatamente suonava la batteria, avesse cantato lui sarebbe stato ancora peggio

Comunque la state facendo più grande di quello che sembri, non è una pessima commercialata à la Queen


----------



## odasensei (17 Ottobre 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Le lotte di ideologia dove presunti superintenditori (de che poi, la musica è musica e finchè non parliamo di vera spazzatura, facilmente indentificabile, tutto il resto ha un suo perchè, sempre) si sentono di poter sparare sentenze cosmiche su chi ha rovinato, distrutto, svenduto certa musica, in nome del denaro (che poi ovviamente chi parla non lo farebbe maiiiiii vero ehhh i soldi fanno proprio schifo a tutti lo sappiamo) o del finto falso indie, underground, chic, radical chic, insomma io di questa smania di sentenziare quando si parla di musica sono veramente stanco.
> Ma non lo siete tutti un pò?
> Cosa avrebbero rovinato i Nirvana?
> *Negli anni 90 sono nati gruppi proprio marci per la musica, come i Pearl Jam, gli Alice in Chains, i Soundargen, i RedHot etc etc, proprio robaccia roba pietosa lol.*
> ...



Sè ciao, hai citato roba che quà dentro conosceranno in 4, mentre per gli altri saranno al massimo dei tossici punkabbestia 
Basta leggere Grohl affamato di soldi per capire il livello 
Comunque i Red Hot sono degli anni '80


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Ottobre 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Basta sentire l'unplugged in new york per comprendere l'anima meravigliosa di cobain novolsenic e grohl, cosa ci avrebbe regalato cobain ancora...che enorme peccato.



Personalmente, un live che mi fa abbastanza schifo, ma soprattutto un live come altri milioni nella storia della musica elevato a chissà quale perfonarmance proprio dai fanatici come dici tu..
Non è che esprimo sentenze cosmiche, ma il mio parere credo di poterlo dire, no? Ecco, per me prima dei Nirvana i gruppi rock spopolavano, poi sono scomparsi con qualche rara eccezione ma comunque di livello assai inferiore a quanto c'era prima


----------



## MasterGorgo (17 Ottobre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Personalmente, un live che mi fa abbastanza schifo, ma soprattutto un live come altri milioni nella storia della musica elevato a chissà quale perfonarmance proprio dai fanatici come dici tu..
> Non è che esprimo sentenze cosmiche, ma il mio parere credo di poterlo dire, no? Ecco, per me prima dei Nirvana i gruppi rock spopolavano, poi sono scomparsi con qualche rara eccezione ma comunque di livello assai inferiore a quanto c'era prima



Sul primo pezzo dissento ma son gusti.
Sul secondo bingo! ma é stato un processo passivo per loro, hanno rappresentato inconsci un passaggio.

Spesso le canzoni si completano con chi le interpreta e viceversa.
Cobain, con i suoi gesti e con la sua musica rimarrà per sempre la foto del disagio di chi non si é adattato all' idolatria del proprio ego. Non era in grado di prezzare ogni cosa, un' immagine molto semplice in un mondo che vedeva il world wide web bussare nelle nostre case. 
Toc. Toc. Serve notorietà ? 

Il risultato dell'evoluzione oggi é evidente: rock is dead, solo marionette o ex conciati da carnevale.
imho


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (17 Ottobre 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Sicuramente, infatti Grohl s'è rifatto la gavetta con i Foo Fighters e Novoselic ha sempre suonato in gruppi di secondo o terzo piano
> 
> In realtà hanno già fatto una mezza esibizione e Cobain è stato sostituito da gente amica del gruppo o di Grohl, che fortunatamente suonava la batteria, avesse cantato lui sarebbe stato ancora peggio
> 
> Comunque la state facendo più grande di quello che sembri, non è una pessima commercialata à la Queen



La gavetta coi Foo Fighters? LOL...
Ma se era già una star e aveva un contratto con una major, come puoi chiamarla gavetta? Aveva una carriera già segnata di successo davanti, qualsiasi melma avesse fatto, infatti non è che abbia fatto granchè, certamente non è un genio come Cobain.
E Novoselic si diede alla politica nel partito Democratico (alla faccia del punk...) dopo la scomparsa di Kurt, avvalendosi della notorietà non certo guadagnata in campo politico.


----------



## Lambro (17 Ottobre 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Sè ciao, hai citato roba che quà dentro conosceranno in 4, mentre per gli altri saranno al massimo dei tossici punkabbestia
> Basta leggere Grohl affamato di soldi per capire il livello
> Comunque i Red Hot sono degli anni '80



Verissimo, ero insicuro infatti sui Red Hot e ho pure scritto male Soundgarden


----------



## Lambro (17 Ottobre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Personalmente, un live che mi fa abbastanza schifo, ma soprattutto un live come altri milioni nella storia della musica elevato a chissà quale perfonarmance proprio dai fanatici come dici tu..
> Non è che esprimo sentenze cosmiche, ma il mio parere credo di poterlo dire, no? Ecco, per me prima dei Nirvana i gruppi rock spopolavano, poi sono scomparsi con qualche rara eccezione ma comunque di livello assai inferiore a quanto c'era prima



Bè hai dichiarato apertamente una sentenza piuttosto cosmica e netta, che i Nirvana avrebbero rovinato la musica rock.
Ti ha risposto molto bene [MENTION=1516]MasterGorgo[/MENTION], nulla da aggiungere


----------



## odasensei (17 Ottobre 2018)

MasterGorgo ha scritto:


> Sul primo pezzo dissento ma son gusti.
> Sul secondo bingo! ma é stato un processo passivo per loro, hanno rappresentato inconsci un passaggio.
> 
> Spesso le canzoni si completano con chi le interpreta e viceversa.
> ...


Ma non è neanche vero che il rock sia morto
Semmai è morto nel mainstream, ed è una cosa anche positiva se si è fan del genere


FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> La gavetta coi Foo Fighters? LOL...
> Ma se era già una star e aveva un contratto con una major, come puoi chiamarla gavetta? Aveva una carriera già segnata di successo davanti, qualsiasi melma avesse fatto, infatti non è che abbia fatto granchè, certamente non è un genio come Cobain.
> E Novoselic si diede alla politica nel partito Democratico (alla faccia del punk...) dopo la scomparsa di Kurt, avvalendosi della notorietà non certo guadagnata in campo politico.



Guarda che non ha avuto le porte spalancate come pensi tu, il demo l'ha fatto come tutti ed è piaciuto, al massimo ha avuto la corsia preferenziale
E non è neanche vero che non sia genio quanto Cobain anzi, già il fatto di aver portato al successo (soprattutto di critica) un gruppo alla fine normalissimo come i FF la dice lunga
Poi Grohl ha una sfilza di collaborazioni fatte solo per divertimento da cui ci ha ricavato poco, affamato di soldi, sicuramente
Novoselic ha continuato a suonare e s'è dato alla politica 10 anni dopo i Nirvana, quando era sparito da tutto ciò che fosse mainstream da tempo
Ah vabbè i Nirvana punk


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Ottobre 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Verissimo, ero insicuro infatti sui Red Hot e ho pure scritto male Soundgarden



tecnicamente hai sbagliato, ma in realtà hanno sfondato con Blood Sugar Sex Magic del '91, prima avevano già avuto un certo successo con Mother's Milk dell'89, ma non in tutto il mondo ed i primi 3 album dai, sono stati recuperati dal 99% dei fans successivamente (tra l'altro tamarrissimi e piuttosto bruttini).


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Ottobre 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Bè hai dichiarato apertamente una sentenza piuttosto cosmica e netta, che i Nirvana avrebbero rovinato la musica rock.
> Ti ha risposto molto bene [MENTION=1516]MasterGorgo[/MENTION], nulla da aggiungere



Per me è così..Il successo dei Nirvana ha schiuso le porte al rock moderno melodico, prima di Nevermind l'heavy metal spopolava, da lì in poi è iniziato a scomparire e la musica rock (per me) è morta

In ogni caso ognuno ha i suoi gusti, ma questa reunion rimane una pagliacciata


----------



## Lambro (17 Ottobre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Per me è così..Il successo dei Nirvana ha schiuso le porte al rock moderno melodico, prima di Nevermind l'heavy metal spopolava, da lì in poi è iniziato a scomparire e la musica rock (per me) è morta
> 
> In ogni caso ognuno ha i suoi gusti, ma questa reunion rimane una pagliacciata



Come detto da MasteGorgo, ci sono passaggi e passaggi, o vorresti vedere che ne so 4000 anni di heavy metal suonato circa nello stesso modo e cantato idem?
Magari mi dirai pure di sì, ma sai bene in cuor tuo che la verità è un'altra, sempre comprendendo che i gusti sono gusti per carità, ma la storia sindaca che tutto cambia , sempre


----------



## MasterGorgo (17 Ottobre 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Ma non è neanche vero che il rock sia morto
> Semmai è morto nel mainstream, ed è una cosa anche positiva se si è fan del genere
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, ci stà. 
Quindi viro leggermente dicendoti che sotto molti aspetti una certa convenzionalità non gli ha giovato.
Probabilmente si é "ripulito" nella capillarità, non ci cadi dentro, é meno ostile da vivere, é un gusto gestibile e classificabile in uno degli infiniti generi, (alcuni improponibili) che il pubblico ha a disposizione.


----------



## MasterGorgo (17 Ottobre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Per me è così..Il successo dei Nirvana ha schiuso le porte al rock moderno melodico, prima di Nevermind l'heavy metal spopolava, da lì in poi è iniziato a scomparire e la musica rock (per me) è morta
> 
> In ogni caso ognuno ha i suoi gusti, ma questa reunion rimane una pagliacciata



Le reunion solitamente chiamano solo soldi.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Ottobre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> tecnicamente hai sbagliato, ma in realtà hanno sfondato con Blood Sugar Sex Magic del '91, prima avevano già avuto un certo successo con Mother's Milk dell'89, ma non in tutto il mondo ed i primi 3 album dai, sono stati recuperati dal 99% dei fans successivamente (tra l'altro tamarrissimi e piuttosto bruttini).


Invece è proprio in quegli album che si sente la vera anima dei Red Hot, quella funky e, come dici tu, tamarra. Con questo non voglio svalutare BSSM che li ha senza dubbio portati a quello che sono adesso.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Ottobre 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Come detto da MasteGorgo, ci sono passaggi e passaggi, o vorresti vedere che ne so 4000 anni di heavy metal suonato circa nello stesso modo e cantato idem?
> Magari mi dirai pure di sì, ma sai bene in cuor tuo che la verità è un'altra, sempre comprendendo che i gusti sono gusti per carità, ma* la storia sindaca che tutto cambia *, sempre



Si, ma può anche cambiare in meglio..invece purtroppo è cambiata in peggio


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Ottobre 2018)

MasterGorgo ha scritto:


> Le reunion solitamente chiamano solo soldi.



già...e quasi sempre si rivelano imbarazzanti..


----------



## fabri47 (17 Ottobre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Personalmente, un live che mi fa abbastanza schifo, ma soprattutto un live come altri milioni nella storia della musica elevato a chissà quale perfonarmance proprio dai fanatici come dici tu..
> Non è che esprimo sentenze cosmiche, ma il mio parere credo di poterlo dire, no? Ecco, per me prima dei Nirvana i gruppi rock spopolavano, poi sono scomparsi con qualche rara eccezione ma comunque di livello assai inferiore a quanto c'era prima


Io non vado pazzo per i Nirvana ed ho postato la notizia perchè reputavo fondamentale portarla qui. Sul fatto che i Nirvana fossero un gruppo poco tecnico e che Kurt Cobain fosse un cane nel cantare (però la sua voce sporca e sofferta dava un senso ai suoi brani, questo è innegabile, e delle voci, anche migliori, difficilmente replicherebbero le stesse atmosfere crude di quelle canzoni) è un dato di fatto, io infatti preferisco gli Alice in Chains nel genere grunge e Layne Staley (altro cantante andato via da questo mondo purtroppo) gli piscia in testa tranquillamente.

Però, è anche vero che se stiamo a guardare che quello bravo tecnicamente spacca e l'altro no, allora dobbiamo svalutare pure il punk. Sid Vicious dei Sex Pistols era una pippa peggio di Cobain, ma ha fatto la storia del genere con quell'unico disco del suo gruppo. Poi vabbè, non mi sorprendo neanche che uno dica che i Nirvana facciano schifo o meno, visto che la band, in particolare Cobain, hanno sempre diviso e poi lui è morto e come succede sempre, è diventata una leggenda con i suoi pregi e difetti.


----------



## hakaishin (17 Ottobre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Per me è così..Il successo dei Nirvana ha schiuso le porte al rock moderno melodico, prima di Nevermind l'heavy metal spopolava, da lì in poi è iniziato a scomparire e la musica rock (per me) è morta
> 
> In ogni caso ognuno ha i suoi gusti, ma questa reunion rimane una pagliacciata



Ma come morta? Ma di che rock stai parlando scusa?


----------



## Lambro (17 Ottobre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io non vado pazzo per i Nirvana ed ho postato la notizia perchè reputavo fondamentale portarla qui. Sul fatto che i Nirvana fossero un gruppo poco tecnico e che Kurt Cobain fosse un cane nel cantare (però la sua voce sporca e sofferta dava un senso ai suoi brani, questo è innegabile, e delle voci, anche migliori, difficilmente replicherebbero le stesse atmosfere crude di quelle canzoni) è un dato di fatto, io infatti preferisco gli Alice in Chains nel genere grunge e Layne Staley (altro cantante andato via da questo mondo purtroppo) gli piscia in testa tranquillamente.
> 
> Però, è anche vero che se stiamo a guardare che quello bravo tecnicamente spacca e l'altro no, allora dobbiamo svalutare pure il punk. Sid Vicious dei Sex Pistols era una pippa peggio di Cobain, ma ha fatto la storia del genere con quell'unico disco del suo gruppo. Poi vabbè, non mi sorprendo neanche che uno dica che i Nirvana facciano schifo o meno, visto che la band, in particolare Cobain, hanno sempre diviso e poi lui è morto e come succede sempre, è diventata una leggenda con i suoi pregi e difetti.



Grazie a Dio la tecnica è solo una delle componenti di qualsiasi opera d'arte, ne è solo una delle facciate, ma l'anima (come hai giustamente detto del graffiato sporco di cobain) è ciò che veramente resta.
Dicevano la stessa cosa di lucio battisti in una trasmissione televisiva, il video si trova sul tubo tranquillamente, papale papale gli dicevano "tu non sai cantare".


----------



## hakaishin (17 Ottobre 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Grazie a Dio la tecnica è solo una delle componenti di qualsiasi opera d'arte, ne è solo una delle facciate, ma l'anima (come hai giustamente detto del graffiato sporco di cobain) è ciò che veramente resta.
> Dicevano la stessa cosa di lucio battisti in una trasmissione televisiva, il video si trova sul tubo tranquillamente, papale papale gli dicevano "tu non sai cantare".


Anche i beatles,che hanno fatto la storia della musicae che io adoro, non è che fossero poi maghi di tecnica. Ma hanno sfornato capolavori su capolavori. Diversamente dai pink floyd ad esempio, che erano dei mostri di tecnica e si sentiva. Che gruppone


----------



## fabri47 (17 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma come morta? Ma di che rock stai parlando scusa?


Il rock, a livello di mainstream, almeno in Italia, è morto o quasi. Nel senso che nelle radio tipo RTL, eccetto qualche millenium hit di gruppi passati, non si sentono le canzoni di gruppi moderni come Alter Bridge, Foo Fighters, Royal Blood, oppure qualche gruppo italiano che faccia veramente rock come gli Strana Officina e non Vasco, Ligabue o Negramaro.

Dare la colpa ai soli Nirvana è riduttivo, fino ai primi anni 2000 qualcosa di buono c'era ancora, poi le case discografiche con i talent hanno letteralmente distrutto la musica. Quindi, significa che in Italia il rock può esplodere di nuovo solo se esce un accattone da X Factor o Amici a farlo

E sapete che vi dico? Meglio così, che rimanga un genere per "pochi", perchè altrimenti il rock, a livello di credibilità, farebbe la fine del rap che verrebbe rappresentata da gentaglia come Fedez e compagnia.


----------



## Lambro (17 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Anche i beatles,che hanno fatto la storia della musicae che io adoro, non è che fossero poi maghi di tecnica. Ma hanno sfornato capolavori su capolavori. Diversamente dai pink floyd ad esempio, che erano dei mostri di tecnica e si sentiva. Che gruppone



Bravo, bè sui PF nulla da dire, li adoro


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma come morta? Ma di che rock stai parlando scusa?



Quello che ho scritto, l'heavy metal e tutti i suoi sottogeneri..ma in generale l'hard rock..tutta roba che spopolava negli anni '70-'80 e da metà anni '90 in poi è scomparsa perché le Major hanno iniziato a pompare altri generi..non parliamo poi dell'avvento delle boy band..

Esiste anche un film/musical molto bello, rock of ages, che parla proprio di questo


----------



## hakaishin (17 Ottobre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il rock, a livello di mainstream, almeno in Italia, è morto o quasi. Nel senso che nelle radio tipo RTL, eccetto qualche millenium hit di gruppi passati, non si sentono le canzoni di gruppi moderni come Alter Bridge, Foo Fighters, Royal Blood, oppure qualche gruppo italiano che faccia veramente rock come gli Strana Officina e non Vasco, Ligabue o Negramaro.
> 
> Dare la colpa ai soli Nirvana è riduttivo, fino ai primi anni 2000 qualcosa di buono c'era ancora, poi le case discografiche con i talent hanno letteralmente distrutto la musica. Quindi, significa che in Italia il rock può esplodere di nuovo solo se esce un accattone da X Factor o Amici a farlo
> 
> E sapete che vi dico? Meglio così, perchè altrimenti il rock, a livello di credibilità, farebbe la fine del rap che verrebbe rappresentata da gentaglia come Fedez e compagnia.



Il problema è che in Italia tutto sta degenerando...la musica è indecente. In questo paese va solo il trash e lo schifo


----------



## odasensei (17 Ottobre 2018)

MasterGorgo ha scritto:


> Ok, ci stà.
> Quindi viro leggermente dicendoti che sotto molti aspetti una certa convenzionalità non gli ha giovato.
> Probabilmente si é "ripulito" nella capillarità, non ci cadi dentro, é meno ostile da vivere, é un gusto gestibile e classificabile in uno degli infiniti generi, (alcuni improponibili) che il pubblico ha a disposizione.


Mah secondo me il rock non è mai stato convenzionale, al massimo troppo dipendente dalla società del momento, motivo per cui ad oggi il rock mainstream fa schifo...però la colpa è dei Nirvana 


hakaishin ha scritto:


> Anche i beatles,che hanno fatto la storia della musicae che io adoro, non è che fossero poi maghi di tecnica. Ma hanno sfornato capolavori su capolavori. Diversamente dai pink floyd ad esempio, che erano dei mostri di tecnica e si sentiva. Che gruppone



Beh insomma, McCartney e soprattutto Harrison erano dei mostri rispettivamente con basso e chitarra


----------



## hakaishin (17 Ottobre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quello che ho scritto, l'heavy metal e tutti i suoi sottogeneri..ma in generale l'hard rock..tutta roba che spopolava negli anni '70-'80 e da metà anni '90 in poi è scomparsa perché le Major hanno iniziato a pompare altri generi..non parliamo poi dell'avvento delle boy band..
> 
> Esiste anche un film/musical molto bello, rock of ages, che parla proprio di questo



Si ma i dream theater, i korn, e parecchie altre rock band?


----------



## hakaishin (17 Ottobre 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Mah secondo me il rock non è mai stato convenzionale, al massimo troppo dipendente dalla società del momento, motivo per cui ad oggi il rock mainstream fa schifo...però la colpa è dei Nirvana
> 
> 
> Beh insomma, McCartney e soprattutto Harrison erano dei mostri rispettivamente con basso e chitarra


Si ma avevano imparato da soli..erano geniali di loro ma non certo tecnicamente eccelsi


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Ottobre 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Grazie a Dio la tecnica è solo una delle componenti di qualsiasi opera d'arte, ne è solo una delle facciate, ma l'anima (come hai giustamente detto del graffiato sporco di cobain) è ciò che veramente resta.
> Dicevano la stessa cosa di lucio battisti in una trasmissione televisiva, il video si trova sul tubo tranquillamente, papale papale gli dicevano "tu non sai cantare".



Battisti era essenzialmente un compositore però e infatti sono soprattutto le sue melodie ad essere rimaste impresse..la sua vocalità è unica e sebbene non molto tecnica resta a tratti inimitabile..
Io comunque non sono un cultore della tecnica vocale a tutti i costi (anche se adoro i vari Steve Perry, Bon Jovi, Axel rose, Freddy Mercury etc..) però Cobain non mi piace affatto..

E non è questione di ideologia..Se devo ascoltare "l'anima musicale" preferisco De André o alcuni interpreti Blues (altro genere morto ahimé)..


----------



## fabri47 (17 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma i dream theater, i korn, e parecchie altre rock band?


Ecco, i Korn. Ricordo a [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION] che dopo il grunge c'è stato l'ultimo movimento metal che è stato il Nu Metal con i primi Linkin Park, i Limp Bizkit, gli Slipknot, i Korn ed i Deftones. E sono venuti dopo i Nirvana e la morte di Cobain. Anche se comunque nulla di paragonabile al passato.


----------



## Lambro (17 Ottobre 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Mah secondo me il rock non è mai stato convenzionale, al massimo troppo dipendente dalla società del momento, motivo per cui ad oggi il rock mainstream fa schifo...però la colpa è dei Nirvana
> 
> 
> Beh insomma, McCartney e soprattutto Harrison erano dei mostri rispettivamente con basso e chitarra



L'unico scarso era Ringo, ma alla fin fine era congeniale alla loro musica quindi?
Di cosa parliamo, del nulla, anche nel nostro milan di sacchi c'era colombo


----------



## Lambro (17 Ottobre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Battisti era essenzialmente un compositore però e infatti sono soprattutto le sue melodie ad essere rimaste impresse..la sua vocalità è unica e sebbene non molto tecnica resta a tratti inimitabile..
> Io comunque non sono un cultore della tecnica vocale a tutti i costi (anche se adoro i vari Steve Perry, Bon Jovi, Axel rose, Freddy Mercury etc..) però Cobain non mi piace affatto..
> 
> E non è questione di ideologia..Se devo ascoltare "l'anima musicale" preferisco De André o alcuni interpreti Blues (altro genere morto ahimé)..



Guarda le stesse identiche melodie cantate da un altro non so,la sua voce è così unica e per fortuna così poco tecnica, comunque come ho detto nel post sopra è tutta una questione di gusti, null'altro


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma i dream theater, i korn, e parecchie altre rock band?



I dream theater era contemporanei non sono venuti dopo..i korn nulla di che..voglio dire non parliamo di storia del rock..e comunque è innegabile che dagli anni '90 nessuno ha più investito seriamente in quei generi..


----------



## odasensei (17 Ottobre 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> L'unico scarso era Ringo, ma alla fin fine era congeniale alla loro musica quindi?
> Di cosa parliamo, del nulla, anche nel nostro milan di sacchi c'era colombo



Si ma mica l'ho detto io che non erano tecnici


----------



## Lambro (17 Ottobre 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Si ma mica l'ho detto io che non erano tecnici



Mi sono sbagliato scusa


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Ottobre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ecco, i Korn. Ricordo a [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION] che dopo il grunge c'è stato l'ultimo movimento metal che è stato il Nu Metal con i primi Linkin Park, i Limp Bizkit, gli Slipknot, i Korn ed i Deftones. E sono venuti dopo i Nirvana e la morte di Cobain. *Anche se comunque nulla di paragonabile al passato*.



Ma infatti è questo il punto..I Linkin Park erano un gruppo che ha fatto alcune hit ottime, ma anche i Nickelback, i system of a down o gli Evanescence hanno fatto qualcosa di buono ma non è nemmeno paragonabile a quello che c'era negli anni '70 e '80...


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Ottobre 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Guarda le stesse identiche melodie cantate da un altro non so,la sua voce è così unica e per fortuna così poco tecnica, comunque come ho detto nel post sopra è tutta una questione di gusti, null'altro



No ma su Battisti con me sfondi un portone, io lo adoro e la sua discografia (con Mogol) per me è una delle vette della musica italiana


----------



## hakaishin (17 Ottobre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ecco, i Korn. Ricordo a [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION] che dopo il grunge c'è stato l'ultimo movimento metal che è stato il Nu Metal con i primi Linkin Park, i Limp Bizkit, gli Slipknot, i Korn ed i Deftones. E sono venuti dopo i Nirvana e la morte di Cobain. Anche se comunque nulla di paragonabile al passato.



Ma infatti non si può assolutamente dire che i nirvana abbiano rovinato il rock dai


----------



## hakaishin (17 Ottobre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti è questo il punto..I Linkin Park erano un gruppo che ha fatto alcune hit ottime, ma anche i Nickelback, i system of a down o gli Evanescence hanno fatto qualcosa di buono ma non è nemmeno paragonabile a quello che c'era negli anni '70 e '80...



I system of a down sono un grande gruppo..davvero tanta roba. E anche manson ha prodotto roba ottima.
Che non ci sia la roba di prima ok, ma non credo sia colpa dei nirvana


----------



## odasensei (17 Ottobre 2018)

I Nickelback nella stessa frase dei System  Ma veramente?! 
Comunque è il concetto ad essere sbagliato, la musica si è sempre adattata al contesto sociale dell'epoca, paragoni col passato sono inutili e non portano da nessuna parte
Ad oggi i Beatles o gli Zeppelin non nascerebbero mai...ma neanche una Madonna probabilmente


----------



## fabri47 (17 Ottobre 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> I Nickelback nella stessa frase dei System  Ma veramente?!
> Comunque è il concetto ad essere sbagliato, la musica si è sempre adattata al contesto sociale dell'epoca, paragoni col passato sono inutili e non portano da nessuna parte
> Ad oggi i Beatles o gli Zeppelin non nascerebbero mai...ma neanche una Madonna probabilmente


I Nickelback fanno dell'ottimo pop rock e nell'ultimo album si sono anche un pò "induriti". Sono generi diversi però, io non li paragonerei.


----------



## odasensei (17 Ottobre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> I Nickelback fanno dell'ottimo pop rock e nell'*ultimo album* si sono anche un pò "induriti". Sono generi diversi però, io non li paragonerei.



Ultimo perchè poi non ne fanno più? 
O ultimo in ordine di uscita e ne faranno altri? 
No mai piaciuti, anzi mai sopportati, come tutto il pop rock (ecco quello ha ucciso il rock, altro che i Nirvana)
I System oltre che di un genere diverso sono un gruppo decisamente superiore e soprattutto hanno avuto la decenza di fermarsi quando non avevano altro da dire


----------



## hakaishin (17 Ottobre 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> I Nickelback nella stessa frase dei System  Ma veramente?!
> Comunque è il concetto ad essere sbagliato, la musica si è sempre adattata al contesto sociale dell'epoca, paragoni col passato sono inutili e non portano da nessuna parte
> Ad oggi i Beatles o gli Zeppelin non nascerebbero mai...ma neanche una Madonna probabilmente


E se mi permetti è un problema


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (17 Ottobre 2018)

Ci sono ancora gli Alice in Chains, ora tornano anche i Nirvana.. Resuscitiamo i Soundgarden e si torna negli anni '90


----------



## hakaishin (17 Ottobre 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Ultimo perchè poi non ne fanno più?
> O ultimo in ordine di uscita e ne faranno altri?
> No mai piaciuti, anzi mai sopportati, come tutto il pop rock (ecco quello ha ucciso il rock, altro che i Nirvana)
> I System oltre che di un genere diverso sono un gruppo decisamente superiore e soprattutto hanno avuto la decenza di fermarsi quando non avevano altro da dire



Quoto tutto


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Ottobre 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> I Nickelback nella stessa frase dei System  Ma veramente?!
> Comunque è il concetto ad essere sbagliato, la musica si è sempre adattata al contesto sociale dell'epoca, paragoni col passato sono inutili e non portano da nessuna parte
> Ad oggi i Beatles o gli Zeppelin non nascerebbero mai...ma neanche una Madonna probabilmente



Erano esempi di gruppi riconducibili in qualche modo al "rock" non è che si stanno a fare paragoni per forza..


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (17 Ottobre 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Le lotte di ideologia dove presunti superintenditori (de che poi, la musica è musica e finchè non parliamo di vera spazzatura, facilmente indentificabile, tutto il resto ha un suo perchè, sempre) si sentono di poter sparare sentenze cosmiche su chi ha rovinato, distrutto, svenduto certa musica, in nome del denaro (che poi ovviamente chi parla non lo farebbe maiiiiii vero ehhh i soldi fanno proprio schifo a tutti lo sappiamo) o del finto falso indie, underground, chic, radical chic, insomma io di questa smania di sentenziare quando si parla di musica sono veramente stanco.
> Ma non lo siete tutti un pò?
> Cosa avrebbero rovinato i Nirvana?
> Negli anni 90 sono nati gruppi proprio marci per la musica, come i Pearl Jam, gli Alice in Chains, i Soundargen, i RedHot etc etc, proprio robaccia roba pietosa lol.
> ...



Spero di aver letto male o di non aver capito: Alice in Chains pietosi per la musica?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Ottobre 2018)

O trovano il modo di resuscitare Kurt Kobain o lascino perdere e non usino il nome dei nirvana


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (17 Ottobre 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Guarda che non ha avuto le porte spalancate come pensi tu, il demo l'ha fatto come tutti ed è piaciuto, al massimo ha avuto la corsia preferenziale
> E non è neanche vero che non sia genio quanto Cobain anzi, già il fatto di aver portato al successo (soprattutto di critica) un gruppo alla fine normalissimo come i FF la dice lunga
> Poi Grohl ha una sfilza di collaborazioni fatte solo per divertimento da cui ci ha ricavato poco, affamato di soldi, sicuramente
> Novoselic ha continuato a suonare e s'è dato alla politica 10 anni dopo i Nirvana, quando era sparito da tutto ciò che fosse mainstream da tempo
> Ah vabbè i Nirvana punk



Non puoi parlare di gavetta con i FFs come se fosse uno sconosciuto qualsiasi... 

I Nirvana poi erano sicuramente punk, come attitudine e anche come genere suonando spesso hardcore-punk.


----------



## odasensei (17 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> E se mi permetti è un problema



Ma è un processo inevitabile alla fine, la musica non è mai stata la stessa nel tempo ed è sempre stata condizionata dal contesto sociale
Uno potrebbe pure dire che un Mozart all'epoca dei Beatles non sarebbe mai nato e sarebbe un problema lo stesso visto che era letteralmente un genio


----------



## Freddy Manson (17 Ottobre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> I *Nirvana*, la storica rock band degli anni 90' capitanata dal compianto Kurt Cobain, faranno una *reunion*. Nonostante l'assenza del vocalist il quale è stato il vero simbolo del gruppo, i membri *Dave Grohl* e *Krist Novoselic* (batterista e bassista della band) nella rivista americana "Kerrang!", hanno annunciato che i Nirvana ritorneranno sulle scene musicali.
> 
> Una notizia, che ha lasciato dei pareri contrastanti da parte dei fan, i quali sui social hanno espresso felicità e la speranza di vederli in un tour, mentre altri hanno accusato i membri della band di utilizzare il nome "Nirvana", nonostante l'assenza di Kurt Cobain, per il solo scopo di fare soldi.



Secondo me ci sono reunion e reunion: che gli Alice in Chains si siano ricreati ne sono entusiasta; anche se all'inizio non lo accettavo poi ho capito quanto fosse giusto, perché gli AIC non erano solo Layne ma anche Jerry. Per i Nirvana secondo me, invece, non è lo stesso: i Nirvana erano Kurt e viceversa. Forse sarà una limitazione mia ma proprio non riesco a scinderli.

Comunque ormai non mi meraviglio più di nulla, pertanto facessero quello che vogliono, tanto per me i Nirvana saranno sempre e solo quelli con Kurt. Ora mi sfondo un po' di Drain You ed è di nuovo ok


----------



## odasensei (17 Ottobre 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Non puoi parlare di gavetta con i FFs come se fosse uno sconosciuto qualsiasi...
> 
> I Nirvana poi erano sicuramente punk, come attitudine e anche come genere suonando spesso hardcore-punk.



Infatti io non ho detto che era uno sconosciuto ma la gavetta l'ha fatta, poi se ti sta sul culo è un altro conto


----------



## Lambro (17 Ottobre 2018)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Spero di aver letto male o di non aver capito: Alice in Chains pietosi per la musica?



Sì hai capito male, ho detto il contrario 
Poi io sono un fan dei Pearl Jam da sempre, figurati


----------



## hakaishin (17 Ottobre 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Ma è un processo inevitabile alla fine, la musica non è mai stata la stessa nel tempo ed è sempre stata condizionata dal contesto sociale
> Uno potrebbe pure dire che un Mozart all'epoca dei Beatles non sarebbe mai nato e sarebbe un problema lo stesso visto che era letteralmente un genio



Cambiare ci sta. Hai ragione. Sono i tempi che cambiano..
Ma la ***** di oggi è improponibile. Non è più musica


----------



## Lambro (17 Ottobre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> No ma su Battisti con me sfondi un portone, io lo adoro e la sua discografia (con Mogol) per me è una delle vette della musica italiana



Soprattutto Anima Latina, il grande capolavoro


----------



## Lambro (17 Ottobre 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> I Nickelback nella stessa frase dei System  Ma veramente?!
> Comunque è il concetto ad essere sbagliato, la musica si è sempre adattata al contesto sociale dell'epoca, paragoni col passato sono inutili e non portano da nessuna parte
> Ad oggi i Beatles o gli Zeppelin non nascerebbero mai...ma neanche una Madonna probabilmente



I System sono stati grandiosi, poi un frontman con la voce di tankian si trova una volta ogni cent'anni


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (17 Ottobre 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Sì hai capito male, ho detto il contrario
> *Poi io sono un fan dei Pearl Jam da sempre, figurati *


Siamo in due...visti a San Siro nel 2014 

Restando in tema...a mio parere quando un componente ''caratterizzante'' di una band per svariate ragioni lascia bisognerebbe chiudere la baracca per decenza...
Difficile per me immaginare i PJ senza Eddie Vedder...gli Stones senza Jagger o Richards...i Led Zeppelin senza Plant & Page...e potrei continuare all'infinito...

Premesso che i Nirvana tolto ''Unplugged in New York'' non catturavano il mio interesse...se fossi un loro Fan senza Kobain non andrei a vederli nemmeno se mi pagassero....
Meglio ricordarli per come erano che ''compatirli'' per quello che sono...


----------



## Lambro (17 Ottobre 2018)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Siamo in due...visti a San Siro nel 2014
> 
> Restando in tema...a mio parere quando un componente ''caratterizzante'' di una band per svariate ragioni lascia bisognerebbe chiudere la baracca per decenza...
> Difficile per me immaginare i PJ senza Eddie Vedder...gli Stones senza Jagger o Richards...i Led Zeppelin senza Plant & Page...e potrei continuare all'infinito...
> ...



I PJ visti due volte a Milano e Bologna anni fà, la prima volta al palaforum è stata FANTASTICA, una cosa quasi mistica.
Concordo con la tua disamina, le reunion non hanno mai attirato il mio interesse.


----------



## Willy Wonka (17 Ottobre 2018)

A me piace Domenico Modugno


----------



## Butcher (17 Ottobre 2018)

Raga ma non è vero. Sono solo voci.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Ottobre 2018)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Raga ma non è vero. Sono solo voci.


E' vero invece, è arrivata oggi l'ufficialità.


----------



## Butcher (17 Ottobre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> E' vero invece, è arrivata oggi l'ufficialità.



No, se leggi l'articolo si tratta di una "reunion" che hanno fatto qualche settimana fa in cui hanno suonato alcune canzoni dei Nirvana. In occasione di un concerto dei FF.
Hanno lasciato aperto alla possibilità, ma nulla di concreto.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (18 Ottobre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> E' vero invece, è arrivata oggi l'ufficialità.



Certo che Dave non invecchia mai... A differenza di Krist...

Pat, vabbè, alla fine è stato un mero aggregato per l'unplugged...

Comunque, dopo aver letto che c'è chi reputa l'unplugged una schifezza, ho faticato a non cancellare il mio account e gettare il pc dalla finestra (dopo averlo ricoperto con una colata di cemento)...


----------



## hakaishin (18 Ottobre 2018)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Certo che Dave non invecchia mai... A differenza di Krist...
> 
> Pat, vabbè, alla fine è stato un mero aggregato per l'unplugged...
> 
> Comunque, dopo aver letto che c'è chi reputa l'unplugged una schifezza, ho faticato a non cancellare il mio account e gettare il pc dalla finestra (dopo averlo ricoperto con una colata di cemento)...


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Ottobre 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Soprattutto Anima Latina, il grande capolavoro



Musicalmente senza dubbio, un album in cui Battisti ha messo tutto il suo genio come compositore lasciandosi ispirare molto dal progressive che al tempo stava iniziando a spopolare in europa grazie ai Pink Floyd e altri gruppi britannici..

Per far capire cosa è stato Battisti per la musica italiana basta immaginare che mentre lui concepiva e produceva Anima Latina al festival di San Remo vincevano i Nicola di Bari, Peppino di Capri e Iva Zanicchi

Ha anticipato di un decennio i suoi connazionali (gli unici che al tempo erano nella sua scia erano la PFM e forse i primi Pooh)


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (18 Ottobre 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Sì hai capito male, ho detto il contrario
> Poi io sono un fan dei Pearl Jam da sempre, figurati



Ah d'accordo, perché nel marasma di commenti ho fatto un po' di confusione. Stavo già per inviperirmi 
Anche io amo i Pearl Jam; Layne, Eddie e Chris sono i miei cantanti preferiti, anche se Layne occupa un posto speciale davanti a tutti. Tre talenti immensi, resi luminosi da ciò che portavano/portano dentro.


----------



## Victorss (18 Ottobre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> I *Nirvana*, la storica rock band degli anni 90' capitanata dal compianto Kurt Cobain, faranno una *reunion*. Nonostante l'assenza del vocalist il quale è stato il vero simbolo del gruppo, i membri *Dave Grohl* e *Krist Novoselic* (batterista e bassista della band) nella rivista americana "Kerrang!", hanno annunciato che i Nirvana ritorneranno sulle scene musicali.
> 
> Una notizia, che ha lasciato dei pareri contrastanti da parte dei fan, i quali sui social hanno espresso felicità e la speranza di vederli in un tour, mentre altri hanno accusato i membri della band di utilizzare il nome "Nirvana", nonostante l'assenza di Kurt Cobain, per il solo scopo di fare soldi.



Mah..i Nirvana senza Cobain non hanno senso purtroppo..molto più interessante la reunion dei Distillers  se vengono in Europa un biglietto è mio..


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Ottobre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Invece è proprio in quegli album che si sente la vera anima dei Red Hot, quella funky e, come dici tu, tamarra. Con questo non voglio svalutare BSSM che li ha senza dubbio portati a quello che sono adesso.



Secondo me ci sono alcuni pezzi veramente funky, ma anche tante "sperimentazione" uscite male come la cover di Hendrix o singoli orrendi tipo Catholic School Girls Rule. Poi va beh, io ho un'opinione un pò particolare sui RHCP, visto che considero l'album migliore dopo Blood Sugar Sex Magic quello probabilmente più odiato dai loro fans, ovvero One Hot Minute ed ho detestato il rientro nella band di Frusciante. Dopo quella porcata di Californication ho praticamente smesso di ascoltarli.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Secondo me ci sono alcuni pezzi veramente funky, ma anche tante "sperimentazione" uscite male come la cover di Hendrix o singoli orrendi tipo Catholic School Girls Rule. Poi va beh, io ho un'opinione un pò particolare sui RHCP, visto che considero l'album migliore dopo Blood Sugar Sex Magic quello probabilmente più odiato dai loro fans, ovvero One Hot Minute ed ho detestato il rientro nella band di Frusciante. Dopo quella porcata di Californication ho praticamente smesso di ascoltarli.


Ma infatti io preferivo il vecchio chitarrista a Frusciante, Slovak quello morto per overdose . Californication ha pezzi validi secondo me, però è un album pop, brutto veramente è By The Way ed ancora peggio Stadium Arcadium e quello del 2011 quando Kiedis aveva il baffetto alla Hitler.

Concordo su One Hot Minute, disco sottovalutatissimo e non apprezzato perchè purtroppo quando osi cambiare e fare roba più impegnata le masse ti ripudiano (c'erano alcuni pezzi vicini al metal in quel disco). Preferiscono meglio le brutte cose sopracitate da me.


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Ottobre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti io preferivo il vecchio chitarrista a Frusciante, Slovak quello morto per overdose . Californication ha pezzi validi secondo me, però è un album pop, brutto veramente è By The Way ed ancora peggio Stadium Arcadium e quello del 2011 quando Kiedis aveva il baffetto alla Hitler.
> 
> Concordo su One Hot Minute, disco sottovalutatissimo e non apprezzato perchè purtroppo quando osi cambiare e fare roba più impegnata le masse ti ripudiano (c'erano alcuni pezzi vicini al metal in quel disco). Preferiscono meglio le brutte cose sopracitate da me.



Il primo chitarrista si chiamava Slovak, era un membro fondatore con Flea e Kiedis. I RHCP gli hanno dedicato diversi pezzi, tra cui Know Me Down che per me resta uno delle canzoni migliori della band.


----------



## hakaishin (18 Ottobre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti io preferivo il vecchio chitarrista a Frusciante, Slovak quello morto per overdose . Californication ha pezzi validi secondo me, però è un album pop, brutto veramente è By The Way ed ancora peggio Stadium Arcadium e quello del 2011 quando Kiedis aveva il baffetto alla Hitler.
> 
> Concordo su One Hot Minute, disco sottovalutatissimo e non apprezzato perchè purtroppo quando osi cambiare e fare roba più impegnata le masse ti ripudiano (c'erano alcuni pezzi vicini al metal in quel disco). Preferiscono meglio le brutte cose sopracitate da me.


Secondo me californication è un grande album


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> I *Nirvana*, la storica rock band degli anni 90' capitanata dal compianto Kurt Cobain, faranno una *reunion*. Nonostante l'assenza del vocalist il quale è stato il vero simbolo del gruppo, i membri *Dave Grohl* e *Krist Novoselic* (batterista e bassista della band) nella rivista americana "Kerrang!", hanno annunciato che i Nirvana ritorneranno sulle scene musicali.
> 
> Una notizia, che ha lasciato dei pareri contrastanti da parte dei fan, i quali sui social hanno espresso felicità e la speranza di vederli in un tour, mentre altri hanno accusato i membri della band di utilizzare il nome "Nirvana", nonostante l'assenza di Kurt Cobain, per il solo scopo di fare soldi.


Torniamo a commentare la notizia, stiamo facendo troppo Off Topic.


----------



## Mille e una notte (18 Ottobre 2018)

Non sono mai stato un grande fan dei Nirvana, ma Kurt Cobain a mio parere aveva davvero qualcosa di diverso rispetto alla massa di artisti. Credo abbia pagato per la sua eccessiva sregolatezza emotiva, che però esprimeva sempre apertamente. Parliamo di uno che in un'intervista parlò della sua voglia di morire per i noti problemi di stomaco. Una cosa oggi impossibilissima, tutte le dichiarazioni sono di facciata, finte, costruite, concordate. Può sembrare paradossale dato che parliamo di un soggetto distrutto dalla droga, ma riuscendo ad andare oltre l'apparenza secondo me poteva essere un ottimo modello di riferimento per i giovani. Dalle sue parole, non gliene importava nulla dei soldi, cercava un equilibrio nella sua vita. Tutto enormemente distante dalle logiche odierne. E gli Oasis si sono permessi di criticarlo, loro che non vedevano l'ora di vendere una canzone per fare soldi. Wow che artisti! Che fonte d'ispirazione!

E' difficile prevedere quanto avrebbe potuto dare al mondo della musica (e non solo). In fondo è morto a 27 anni.
Lo considero comunque uno spirito libero, in grado di rimanere se stesso nonostante il mainstream sia sempre pronto ad imballarti. Per certi versi mi ricorda Sinead O'Connor, altra personalità libera, che però pagò a caro prezzo la sua incredibile capacità di essere se stessa, a partire dallo sciagurato episodio della pedofilia tra preti. Mettersi contro la Mafi....ehm la Chiesa ti condanna all'esilio:






Detto ciò, se la reunion riuscisse a rievocare la "filosofia" di Kurt Cobain, allora sarei d'accordo. Ma siccome penso sia un'impresa ardua, in pratica mi suona solo come trovata commerciale. Perciò sono contrario.


----------

